
High-quality ordered math videos from ground up - codeful
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHhuummRZaIVX7bD4t2czg
======
mindcrime
I've been going through his series on Statistics to complement some MOOCs I've
been doing on Data Science / Statistics. Very helpful stuff. Likewise, I just
started going through his Calc I sequence to help me brush up on that stuff.
Definitely one of my favorite Youtube personalities. I find his videos
tremendously useful.

~~~
codeful
I too like his teaching style. Started from the beginning. Prealgebra. Working
my way up and math is fun now!

~~~
mindcrime
If you aren't already familiar with them, you might also want to check out the
stuff by Gilbert Strang (Calculus and Linear Algebra), MathBFF (pre-calc/trig,
calculus), and PatrickJMT (little bit of everything).

------
graycat
I started with his

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnyCk62hEL4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnyCk62hEL4)

on Green's theorem. He was _animated_ and involved. Started with a nice
overview. But, bad sound. Bad lighting. They were so bad I gave up.

Please, someone help him get some okay video _production quality_.

~~~
codeful
Im watching 1080p with earbuds and have not noticed any problems. I seems ok
to me. [http://i.imgur.com/rx4sjHq.png](http://i.imgur.com/rx4sjHq.png)

------
hyperpallium
How does it compare with Khan Academy? Content seems to overlap - what's the
differentiation?

